# Frogs in utah are they edible?



## sic801

Does anyone know if the frogs in Utah are edible? And are you allowed to hunt them?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Baha! I don't know but your awesome for asking!


----------



## Fishrmn

http://wildlife.utah.gov/rules/R657-53.php



> (6) A person may collect and possess any number of American bullfrogs (Rana catesbeiana) or Green frogs (Rana clamitans) without a certificate of registration provided they are either killed or released immediately. A person may not transport a live bullfrog or green frog from the point of capture without first obtaining a certificate of registration.


http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/amphibians_reptiles/

That ought to get you started.


----------



## Chaser

I'm sure the bullfrogs here are just as edible as they are anywhere else in the country. Question is, where do you find them, and do you KNOW for certain they are American Bullfrogs? I would love to catch a mess and grub down on some frog legs.


----------



## drsx

LOL hillbillies.... gotta love 'em


----------



## swbuckmaster

My kids catch bull frogs all the time at utah lake and yes they are bull frogs.

Since they are not native maybe ill have them shoot them with their bow and try and eat them.


----------



## Bears Butt

I went out with two of my brothers many moons ago frog gigging. We were in Southern California and waded down the Sanna Anna river at night. Using flashlights we caught about 40 of those huge frogs. Cut and skinned the legs the next day and my older brothers wife cooked them up for supper! MMMMMMMM! I can still taste them today! I'd love to have a mess of them bad boys right now!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Wrist rockets are the key weapon for frogs. They come to the surface, shoot em and they stay on top, then net em up.


----------



## Bscuderi

I saw them on the Jordan river. I know there's frogs in the uintas are they bullfrogs?


----------



## Chaser

Bscuderi said:


> I saw them on the Jordan river. I know there's frogs in the uintas are they bullfrogs?


Most of the frogs up there are tiny. Wouldn't even be worth eating.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Bull frogs are so big they will eat any other native utah frog if they see them.


----------



## Bax*

Well if you do decide to go after them, here is a recipe posted a couple of months ago:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=41327


----------



## 10yearquest

willard bay has bullfrogs.


----------



## stimmie78

A few years back the DWR came to a Roosevelt City Council meeting stating that American Bullfrogs have been found in the ponds at the golf course. They wanted any and all measures used to get rid of them. Not sure if that's still a problem or not.


----------



## 2litl2l8

I actually eat Utah bullfrogs all the time....delicious I have even gotten my kids to eat them. Not the wife yet but I am wearing her down!!!


----------



## mtnrunner260

Large frogs in the Unitas could be Boreal Toads.
They are some kind of status, endangered, threatened, sensitive or whatever but shouldn't be harvested.


----------



## BPturkeys

I see them guys on Swamp People harvesting and eating them, and frankly, they look pretty good to me. Those guys, especially Willy...love that toothless guy...just reaches out and grabs'em, puts 'em in a sack and heads on home. I suppose there's no use asking what they taste like is there? :lol: :lol:


----------



## middlefork

[quote=" I suppose there's no use asking what they taste like is there? :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Most the time I've had them they taste like butter and garlic  but some say they might taste like chicken


----------



## StillAboveGround

You have not yet lived if you'unz aint et frog


----------



## Narient

Living in Missouri for a while, I can tell you that frog legs were EVERYWHERE. Chinese buffet? Yep. Mom & Pop dining? Yep. Gas stations? You bet. when they're not seasoned as well as most of us would like, they taste like a slightly fishy chicken. Even then, they're not too shabby.


----------



## Kingfisher

frogs taste like rattlesnake. cook the same as well. lots of times they reflex and try to hop out of the pan. just as tasty as most other critters. just dangle a hook with a salmon egg or some other bright color in front of them and they will bite, hook and cook.


----------



## hatuquack

I love to eat me some frog legs. Take your fishing pole, put some red yarn on the hook, spot a frog in the water, wave it in front of him, he will jump to grab the yarn, reel him in, instant frog legs, yummmmmmmmmmmm.


----------

